# Какие отличия Огонек и Огонек2



## helenal (3 Окт 2017)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане. Можете ли подсказать, какие отличия у баянов Огонек и Огонек2. Ребенок пошел в 1 кл муз.школы. Учитель советует брать инструмент не меньше чем 48/80. Из БУ в норм.состоянии нашли этих 2 варианта. Характеристики есть только на Огонек2 и на ютубе про него не плохие отзывы, а вот про Огонек ничего не смогла найти.


----------



## Kuzalogly (3 Окт 2017)

Может, почитать других людей, которые были в Вашей ситуации?
http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/pokupkaremont/topic-1446.html
Сравнивать Огоньки- нет смысла. Окромя того, что Огонёк-2 будет не столь стар...    А так бы конечно поискать баянчик Юность с выборкой, она не хуже. Кстати, по весу  легче. Но с выборкой))... 
Есть ещё весёленький баянчик "Дебют". Пять рядов в правой, здоровенные кнопки,- для обучения тоже неплохо...

Я говорю только про этот ценовой "диапазон"...


----------



## helenal (3 Окт 2017)

Подобные темы здесь я изучила, исхожу из наличия тех инструментов, которые более менее по отзывам. А сталкивался ли кто-то с баяном Тула БН-41.


----------



## Евгений51 (4 Окт 2017)

Kuzalogly (03.10.2017, 20:02) писал:


> Есть ещё весёленький баянчик "Дебют". Пять рядов в правой, здоровенные кнопки,- для обучения тоже неплохо...


Это тот баян, который надо покупать маленькому ребёнку, чтобы через пару месяцев бросил ДМШ. тяжёлый, тупой.  Сейчас по программам дети принимаются с 6,6 лет. на первые 1.5 лет устроит только Малыш, который не сыщешь. сам ищу. сделал  Огонёк.(облегчил. Внук осиливает.


----------



## Евгений51 (4 Окт 2017)

Евгений51 писал:


> Kuzalogly (03.10.2017, 20:02) писал:Есть ещё весёленький баянчик "Дебют". Пять рядов в правой, здоровенные кнопки,- для обучения тоже неплохо...Это тот баян, который надо покупать маленькому ребёнку, чтобы через пару месяцев бросил ДМШ. тяжёлый, тупой.  Сейчас по программам дети принимаются с 6,6 лет. на первые 1.5 лет устроит только Малыш, который не сыщешь. сам ищу. сделал  Огонёк.(облегчил. Внук осиливает.
> У кого есть хотя бы корпус отзовитесь(Малыш любой) Лучше советский.


----------



## Сергей С (4 Окт 2017)

У меня есть Малыш! Очень правильный струментик. Требует работы по голосам, но не критично, по-моему лайка вся отошла, расход большой, ответ слабый. Пишите [email protected]


----------



## ugly (4 Окт 2017)

Судя по поиску, Малышей много разных.
Где 2 ряда в левой, где 4, а большинство вообще выборные...


----------



## helenal (4 Окт 2017)

_*Это тот баян, который надо покупать маленькому ребёнку, чтобы через пару месяцев бросил ДМШ. тяжёлый, тупой.  Сейчас по программам дети принимаются с 6,6 лет. на первые 1.5 лет устроит только Малыш, который не сыщешь. сам ищу. сделал  Огонёк.(облегчил. Внук осиливает.*_
Согласна с Вами, маленькому ребенку нужен маленький баян. Если бы наш учитель был такого же мнения... Мы уже было нашли БУ маленький юпитер 37/60, готовы были "раскошелиться", но нет говорит,  такой маленький не нужен. Нашли восток, но ребенок его еле "ворочит".


----------



## VikVlDem (4 Окт 2017)

helenal () писал: А сталкивался ли кто-то с баяном Тула БН-41?

Баян Тула 40х60-I,  трехрядный, одноголосный, с готовым аккомпанементом, детский. Вес 4,2 кг.  У меня мальчик в школе искусств на таком баяне в подготовительном и 1-2  классе учился. Начал в 6 лет. Неплохой баянчик. Нам даже завидовали из других школ, когда мы на нём на областном конкурсе играли.У всех были большие, тяжёлые... Сейчас школа приобрела маленький Юпитер ( тоже половинку). Этот получше, конечно. Но тульская половинка нам тоже нравится.
Тула БН-41 тоже есть. Этот уже побольше, 3/4. Лет с 10 на нём будет нормально играть. Моему ученику сейчас 9 - пока не даю, слишком большой и тяжёлый для него.


----------

